# Bottom of basement window frame rotted, water leaking in to basement



## king kork (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a finished basement and noticed the carpeting under the basement hopper window was wet. After pulling it up and doing some tests by putting the sprinklers outside that window on, I notice that water was coming in to the floor under the sheetrock, seemingly from behind the wall.

Here's the interior side of the window, it's finished up to the window.









I went outside to inspect and found that the window appears to sit in a wood frame. The bottom of the wood frame was rotten, I can pull it out with my fingers and there's all dirt under there. I assume this is the culprit. Here are some photos of the outside of the basement window and frame.










































So - definitely looking for some advice. Obviously this needs to be plugged up/replaced. I assume the best course of action is removing the window and replacing that bottom piece of wood with a piece of treated lumber, replacing the window and then sealing/caulking?

Am I going to have to remove the sheetrock inside to remove the window? Can I remove the window from the outside? I'm a little overwhelmed about where to start here and would really appreciate any thoughts. This site has helped me out a lot in the past. Thanks!


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Can't really tell how that window is installed from those pictures. Might be nailed from outside or from the inside.
Regardless, it needs to be removed and replaced.

Further to that, the window well needs some work as well.
It needs to be deeper and drain better. Dig it out and fill with washed gravel is one answer. Drill a fence post size hole down as deep as the footing and filling it with gravel will allow the water to drain into the weeping tile system rather than into the basement.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Also needs to be lower down so that window and frame is not getting hit with the splash back.
May want to also consider a window well cover to get out even more of the water.
Look on the inside to see if you see screws in the sides of the frame holding it in place.


----------



## king kork (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for both replies. I can't see any screw or nails on the inside. I guess I'm going to have to bust the Sheetrock inside around the frame. Once I remove the window I'll remove the bad wood and replace with treated and then caulk all around. The comments about the window well and draining are noted too. 

Sound like an ok plan?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Unless you have some kind of major drainage problem (as in improper yard grading) , I would suspect you are just getting rain water from the window well spilling in . I'd try one of those cheap plastic covers Joe mentioned to see if that stops the water entry .

That _actually_ looks like a decent window . Not sure I'd discard it .


----------



## king kork (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks. I'd like to reuse the window of possible. I got a plastic we'll cover to test the water entry if I spray a hose on it. Just have to caulk to check. It's not a long term solution however as that is one of the only windows I have and need it for air flow.


----------

